# Iran "White House is afflicted by mental retardation."



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

"Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""

Trump has made it, Iran has ended diplomacy between the two countries. The Orange Madman again puts the whole world at risk.

Iran says Trump ‘mentally retarded’ and vows NO MORE nuke talks after sanctions


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> 
> Trump has made it, Iran has ended diplomacy between the two countries. The Orange Madman again puts the whole world at risk.
> 
> Iran says Trump ‘mentally retarded’ and vows NO MORE nuke talks after sanctions




have you got ANY IDEA as to what the term 
"MENTAL RETARDATION"  means.    I am surprised that an Iranian official actually used the term without asking his brother-in-law----the doctor,   what it MEANS


----------



## Compost (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> 
> Trump has made it, Iran has ended diplomacy between the two countries. The Orange Madman again puts the whole world at risk.
> 
> Iran says Trump ‘mentally retarded’ and vows NO MORE nuke talks after sanctions


Uh huh.  If only he would bow and give the Iranians a crate of money, there would be peace on earth.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> 
> Trump has made it, Iran has ended diplomacy between the two countries. The Orange Madman again puts the whole world at risk.



Ahhh, another leftwing half-witted imbecile who sides with the Islamo-Fascist terrorist Mullahs and against America.

The madman was Obama who gave billions to terrorists and gave them a pathway to nukes.

And of course, the leftwing half-witted imbecile who sides with the Islamo-Fascist terrorist Mullahs and against America is *you.*


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> ...


It means your left hand doesn´t know what your right hand is doing and vice versa.

I also cut all ties to the retarded slaves of Washington. I am tired of the sanctions and the false promises of their lifting. Am also considering a closure of the Strait of Neuenkamp. The crap flowing there is too loud and abusive. Nukes are also on the table.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> 
> Trump has made it, Iran has ended diplomacy between the two countries. The Orange Madman again puts the whole world at risk.
> 
> Iran says Trump ‘mentally retarded’ and vows NO MORE nuke talks after sanctions


Oh, so you side with the enemy against America?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> ...


Your fucking Phrump is creating unnecessary tensions. To hell with him.  Also, Phrump declared Europe an enemy. Note that you have only enemies and that this is your own retarded choice.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


So the Iranians attack our interests and Trump should just allow them to do whatever they want??
What fucking country are you from, dirtbag?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Wrong AGAIN   captain blei----you are thinking of the specific illness that afflicts you and your
fellow inebriates.    MARCHIAFAVA BIGNAMI
SYNDROME-----Trump ain't got it


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


When downing a drone that violates Iranian airspace is attacking US interests, then US interests are hostile by default. Iran even made a choice to down a drone and not a manned aircraft. They are not seeking tensions.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The drone was shot down over international airspace
The Iranians were caught last week placing mines on oil tankers
The Iranians have been committing various acts of sabotage all over the region
If the Iranians are shooting down unarmed surveillance drones....what are they trying to hide


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 25, 2019)

mos


mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



most of all  Iran has installed  Shiite shit Hezbollah terrorists THRUOUT the world. 
Iran is conducting genocide in Yemen


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


1. Wrong. 
2. US Claim.
3. Wrong.
4. Pull your noses out of our asses.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> mos
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> ...


Moronic in the face of the Saudi genocide in Yemen.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Well, if you trust the Iranians over the US then you must be from another country. Probably Germany or Italy.
And you must be an idiot if you're believing the Moolahs. 
They make it a point to lie to infidels.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > mos
> ...


Yemen is full of assholes.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


This is not about trust. I am not making a choice and it won´t matter anyway. But if I had to, as a German, I´d have to choose Iran because they are not telling us what to do and what pipelines cannot be and what countries we cannot trade with.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Nobody asks Americans or Israelis to like the Houthis. Not me, at all events. But it is an imperialist war against a people that Saudi Arabia is waging.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I have my information on the HOUTHIS---from real YEMENIS.    I doubt that the majority of
Israelis have any idea what a  HOUTHI IS----
Yemeni sunnis know.    Anyone interested---find a Yemeni sunni expat in the USA---ask about the HOUTHIS and then quickly DUCK so that  you will not be hit when he SPITS
Capt blei does the usual islamo-Nazi thing---
BLAME IT ON DA  ZIONISTS.    The HOuthis
are being supplied with armaments by Iran sot they can murder sunnis and storm their way into  Saudi Arabia.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



and they admire Adolf Hitler and even DO DA GOOSE-STEP DANCE   (totentanz)  that we so love.     ADOLF IDENTIFIED with our non muzzie ancestors


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 25, 2019)

Iran is parroting democrats.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I mentioned Americans and Israelis because the Houthis´ slogan is directed against their countries.


----------



## Tax Man (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> 
> Trump has made it, Iran has ended diplomacy between the two countries. The Orange Madman again puts the whole world at risk.
> 
> Iran says Trump ‘mentally retarded’ and vows NO MORE nuke talks after sanctions



A Complete Psychological Analysis of Trump's Support
Science can help us make sense of the president's political invincibility.

Posted Dec 27, 2018

Source: Eric Rosenwald/Shutterstock

Whether we want to or not, we must try to understand the Donald Trump phenomenon, as it has completely swept the nation and also fiercely divided it. What is most baffling about it all is Trump’s apparent political invincibility. As he himself said even before he won the presidential election, “I could stand in the middle of 5th Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn’t lose voters.” Unfortunately for the American people, this wild-sounding claim appears to be truer than not. It should also motivate us to explore the science underlying such peculiar human behavior, so we can learn from it, and potentially inoculate against it.

In all fairness, we should recognize that lying is sadly not uncommon for politicians on both sides of the political aisle, but the frequency and magnitude of the current president’s lies should have us all wondering why they haven’t destroyed his political career, and instead perhaps strengthened it. Similarly, we should be asking why his inflammatory rhetoric and numerous scandals haven’t sunk him. We are talking about a man who was caught on tape saying, “When you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the pussy.” Politically surviving that video is not normal, or anything close to it, and such a revelation would likely have been the end of Barack Obama or George Bush had it surfaced weeks before the election.

While dozens of psychologists have analyzed Trump, to explain the man’s political invincibility, it is more important to understand the minds of his staunch supporters. While various popular articles have illuminated a multitude of reasons for his unwavering support, there appears to be no comprehensive analysis that contains all of them. Since there seems to be a real demand for this information, I have tried to provide that analysis below.

Some of the explanations come from a 2017 review paper published in the Journal of Social and Political Psychology by the psychologist and UC Santa Cruz professor Thomas Pettigrew. Others have been put forth as far back as 2016, by me, in various articles and blog posts for publications like Psychology Today. A number of these were inspired by insights from psychologists like Sheldon Solomon, who laid the groundwork for the influential Terror Management Theory, and David Dunning, who did the same for the Dunning-Kruger effect.

This list will begin with the more benign reasons for Trump’s intransigent support. As the list goes on, the explanations become increasingly worrisome, and toward the end, border on the pathological. It should be strongly emphasized that not all Trump supporters are racist, mentally vulnerable, or fundamentally bad people. It can be detrimental to society when those with degrees and platforms try to demonize their political opponents or paint them as mentally ill when they are not. That being said, it is just as harmful to pretend that there are not clear psychological and neural factors that underlie much of Trump supporters’ unbridled allegiance.

The psychological phenomena described below mostly pertain to those supporters who would follow Trump off a cliff. These are the people who will stand by his side no matter what scandals come to light, or what sort of evidence for immoral and illegal behavior surfaces.
Bobby Azarian, Ph.D., is a cognitive neuroscientist and science writer in the Washington, D.C. area.

Online:
www.bobbyazarian.com


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> ...


It´s pretty normal. When your medical examiner says 5 bullets in the chest is suicide, you don´t have to go. If you remove witnesses of dirty business in Bengazi, you can even run for President. When you "adjust" election results and are drunk like a skunk, that´s ok. You can even open the gates of Oblivion and spread Islamist terrorists across the world and that will be hope and change. So whatever you do, it doesn´t really matter.


----------



## Street Juice (Jun 25, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



that's a very silly answer, capt blei-----the slogan of the Houthis-----death to America, dead to Israel , death to jews is, very simply------ISLAM.       It is the islam of both sunnis  and of Iranian shiites  and, therefore---of Houthis.  
If you add  "death to Christians"  and "death to Hindus" -----you covered just about the whole
Umma   (in some place include  "death to Sikhs"   and  "death to Buddhists" ----oh gee---
I left out   PARSEES


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Bomb Iran is the same for me.


----------



## Street Juice (Jun 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Hooties said mean things to Rosie? Well, we should definitely slaughter their children.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The Hooothies are concerning irosie big time, because according to her, Iran has ordered them to take over the world.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

Trump now coming up with "obliteration" on twitter.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



you hear people chanting  "BOMB IRAN"??
See a good neurologist


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



the Houthies slaughtered the sunni children----
in SANAA,  in ADEN,  in HODEIDA----not that you give a flying fluck.   ---for that matter-----neither do I.    It is nothing new in the Umma.  
You should read the islamo Nazi propaganda of the  of the mid 20th century for more idiot material


----------



## Street Juice (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> The Hooothies are concerning irosie big time, because according to her, Iran has ordered them to take over the world.


Really! Well, that IS some sophisticated analysis right there. Because who could be less likely to be suspected of trying to take over the world than a bunch of sheepherders from one of the poorest countries on earth. It would be just like those wily Iranians to choose the most improbable world conquerors in the world through whom to launch their bid to take over the world. I wonder, has she applied her analytic prowess to the question of who  ordered the Iranians to order the Hooties to take over the world? I'd give anything to get her insight on that complex geopolitical question.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> 
> Trump has made it, Iran has ended diplomacy between the two countries. The Orange Madman again puts the whole world at risk.
> 
> Iran says Trump ‘mentally retarded’ and vows NO MORE nuke talks after sanctions



Good.  Now that Iran has:

Caused the entire problem through decades of western hostility, threats and intransigence.
Attacked our air ships.
Bombed our oil vessels.
Cut off all talks (as if they were ever "talking" in the first place!).
The "orange madman" is now free to lay the pedal to the metal.  Fuck Iran.  Time to turn up the heat to a NINE.

The whole world was already at risk, Moron!  We've been walking on eggshells tiptoeing around land mines for decades kissing Iranian ass!  But Trump will fix that.


----------



## Street Juice (Jun 26, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> ...


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Are you just a liar or an imbecile?

Iran, world sponsor of terrorism, boats it will wipe Israel and the USA off the face of the planet.  Yeah, let's give 'em, nukes.

All those countries you listed were hostile nations which America went into or against to stabilize the world situation.
USA used nukes to stop Japan and end WWII after they bombed Pearl Harbor.
Israel attacks no one except in self defense and has never used a nuke.
Iran has never attacked another country in 2000 years except they were just in their last war in the late '80s!!!  Duh!

Never mind the time they took all those hostages!
Iran just shot down a plane and attacked two ships.  

Iran has an active nuclear program they don't let anyone into sensitive buildings to see what they're really doing!

You must be another cuckold America-bashing Iranian dick-sucking communist.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Iran is the biggest supporter of terrorism on the planet. You claim they don't attack other countries.....but causing wars and providing support for insurgencies is the same thing. Anyone who claims Iran is innocent is nothing more than an Iranian propagandist.


----------



## Street Juice (Jun 26, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Iran, world sponsor of terrorism, boats it will wipe Israel and the USA off the face of the planet. Yeah, let's give 'em, nukes.


Because some people said some things that sound hostile, we should incinerate millions of people? You are Satanic.

Out of curiosity, in your Satanic worldview, what's the difference between "Yeah, let's give 'em, nukes" or "Bomb, bomb, bomb Iran" and "Death to America"? Can you answer that, you bloodthirsty contemptible thing?


----------



## Street Juice (Jun 26, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Iran is the biggest supporter of terrorism on the planet. You claim they don't attack other countries.....but causing wars and providing support for insurgencies is the same thing. Anyone who claims Iran is innocent is nothing more than an Iranian propagandist.



*WE* are the biggest supporters of terrorism in the world, sport. I think we gave Israel 800 billion dollars last year, which helped pay Israeli security forces to kill *290 Palestinians*, including 55 minors. Of the casualties, 254 were killed in the Gaza Strip, 34 in the West Bank (including East Jerusalem) and two within Israel.

TWO within Israel.

You should be ashamed of your despicable bloodlust


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Hooothies are concerning irosie big time, because according to her, Iran has ordered them to take over the world.
> ...



juice----it is a lot more simple than you suspect.
The  "hooties"  are a very vulnerable minority in
Yemen.     They are Shiites in a SUNNI land. and actually -----kinda oppressed.  ----They are poorer and even more illiterate than the generally illiterate Yemenis. -----AND as a
minority in that country---the underdogs in the
SHIITE/SUNNI feud that dates ALL THE WAY BACK to the inception of islam --a family thing----of the SUCCESSOR TO DA prophet issue
SHIITES have such an affinity to the really BIG Shiite country in the world that they are more likely to study  FARSI as a holy language ---than Arabic.    (I have known muslims well for more than 50 years-----the first muslim I knew was a Shiite from NEW DEHLI  who was EXTREMELY OBSESSED WITH FARSI-----
much to the annoyance of the local Iranians)
The 'hooties'  will do anything for their IRANIAN ----uhm-----"friends"   (actually Iranians despise arabs)       Today the Hooties are a tool of Iran in its dispute with Saudi Arabia-----Iran wants the BLACK ROCK      He who owns the balcak rock  ----owns  DA UMMAH


----------



## Street Juice (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> The Hooothies are concerning irosie big time, because according to her, Iran has ordered them to take over the world.


She just sent me a note. It turns out, according to her analysis, Iranians are NOT trying to take over the world. They are trying to take over "Black Rock", which, granted, might just be the term for "the world" among hysterical, borderline demented, Israeli housewives, but I don't think so. Either way, apparently, we are still justified in helping the glorious Saudis incinerate every last one of the Hoottoot children because their parents are "friends" with the country of Iran.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> ...


We don´t know who is behind the tanker attack. Don´t impose your US "truth" on me.

Japan Suggests Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls US Claims Fake


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Hooothies are concerning irosie big time, because according to her, Iran has ordered them to take over the world.
> ...


It is the strategy of provoked underestimation!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

Iran said there will only be negotiations when the US comes back to the nuke deal and lifts the sanctions.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Iran, world sponsor of terrorism, boats it will wipe Israel and the USA off the face of the planet. Yeah, let's give 'em, nukes.
> ...



"Street Juice," yeah, a country promises to wipe us off the planet and you question US instead our wanting them not to ever get nuclear bombs?

"Satanic" world view, hey, that is pretty good, Squirt, are you calling us the 'Great Satan?'



 

THAT'S A HOT ONE.

"Bloodthirsty, contemptible thing,"  Ouch.  Get me the burn unit.  What is the difference?  THE DIFFERENCE, ASSWIPE is that our decision not to given them nukes or the decision to kick their asses in a fight if they start one is a DEFENSIVE, REACTIONARY one, Son.  Their "Death To America" has been and is a THREAT, a proactive one to which we are merely responding.

But since you like Iran so much, do me a favor and move there and join their army.  I want you there as one of the first hit when they finally attack us and we start bombing them from low earth orbit back to Allah.

There can be and never will be peace in this world so long as 12th century Islamic neoliths have control of weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> 
> Trump has made it, Iran has ended diplomacy between the two countries. The Orange Madman again puts the whole world at risk.
> 
> Iran says Trump ‘mentally retarded’ and vows NO MORE nuke talks after sanctions



Yeah, because Iran was full of totally peaceful hippies before all of this.

Moron.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> ...


Wars started by Iran?


----------



## Meister (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What if it wasn't over Iranian airspace?  What if your muslim buds were lying about that?
Do you always believe the propaganda that is spoon fed to you, comrade?


----------



## Meister (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Iran said there will only be negotiations when the US comes back to the nuke deal and lifts the sanctions.


As their economy has shrank 10% over the last two years.  Yes, they are in the driver's seat with the negotiating. 
Comrade, wake up to reality


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

Meister said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The Roossians confirm it was.


----------



## Meister (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah, the roossians have no skin in the game, do they? 
What flag flies at your state dept?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

Meister said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iran said there will only be negotiations when the US comes back to the nuke deal and lifts the sanctions.
> ...


The world economy is currently preparing for the post-dollar era. It was in the news lately that China and Russia have agreed to accelerate this development. The US is well-advised to give up on its exceptionalist terrorism.


----------



## Meister (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Wow!  Comrade.....were you deflecting to something with a  totally different topic?  lame
Talking about it?  That's laughable for the foreseeable future.  Why? We have the most stable government and
economy at this time.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

Meister said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


It means not a threat to the US but the effect of US sanctions will reserve and the US will be isolated by its own measures. In a world market that doesn´t know US tools to exclude this or that person, company or country, your Boltons can impose what they like, it won´t matter.
While it is the US that generates huge profits for companies it is China that owns the factories. The Chinese market will grow and the profits made on the US market won´t be that attractive in the future that Washington can continue to blackmail companies.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is the biggest supporter of terrorism on the planet. You claim they don't attack other countries.....but causing wars and providing support for insurgencies is the same thing. Anyone who claims Iran is innocent is nothing more than an Iranian propagandist.
> ...


Bullshit


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

Trump rules out ground forces in case of war with Iran.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is the biggest supporter of terrorism on the planet. You claim they don't attack other countries.....but causing wars and providing support for insurgencies is the same thing. Anyone who claims Iran is innocent is nothing more than an Iranian propagandist.
> ...


It's not terrorism to defend yourself from rock throwing assholes and blowing the shit out of rocket launchsites filled with human shields to cause causalities.


----------



## Street Juice (Jun 26, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Israel killed more people outside its borders last year than Iran did. Way more. But Iran is the "terrorist" state and Israel is defending itself. Doesn't that seem painfully insane to you? Serious question: are you Jewish? I'm trying to get a handle on all this.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Iran is responsible for almost every death of American and foreign troops in Iraq and Afghanistan. Iran has been funding the Syrian government keeping the slaughter going for years. Iranian involvement in the Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia

The Islamic Republic of Iran and the Syrian Arab Republic are close strategic allies, and Iran has provided significant support for the Syrian Government in the Syrian Civil War, including logistical, technical and financial support, as well as training and some combat troops. Iran sees the survival of the Syrian government as being crucial to its regional interests.[32][33] Iran's supreme leader, Ali Khamenei, was reported in September 2011 to be vocally in favor of the Syrian government.[34] When the uprising developed into the Syrian civil war, there were increasing reports of Iranian military support, and of Iranian training of NDF (National Defence Forces) both in Syria and Iran.[35]​
Iran funds Hezbollah who have been firing rockets into Israeli cities. 

*Hezbollah* also receives financial and political assistance, as well as weapons and training, from *Iran*. The US estimates that *Iran* was giving *Hezbollah* about $60–$100 million per year in financial assistance...... Funding of Hezbollah - Wikipedia​


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Thus Iran helped defeating terrorists.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

Iran has lost 50 billion due to US sanctions, Brian Hook said.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Terrorists target civilians. They're cowards.
Iran is good at being cowards.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The terrorists have targeted civilians constantly over the course of the war. 
Thanks to the efforts of Syria and allies the terrorists are almost defeated. I can go out and no mad Islamist plows a truck into me.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Don't hold your breath.......when one group of terrorists moves on...another moves in.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


RAF, NSU, IS, all government proxies.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> 
> Trump has made it, Iran has ended diplomacy between the two countries. The Orange Madman again puts the whole world at risk.
> 
> Iran says Trump ‘mentally retarded’ and vows NO MORE nuke talks after sanctions


I'm not generally a fan of the iranian government but I'm having a hard time disagreeing with them on this point.....


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> ...


Not a fan either. Important for me are their actions abroad, however. And they are not threatening anyone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> 
> Trump has made it, Iran has ended diplomacy between the two countries. The Orange Madman again puts the whole world at risk.
> 
> Iran says Trump ‘mentally retarded’ and vows NO MORE nuke talks after sanctions



that Iran spokesman hit the nail on the head.

IF he REALLY wanted peace,he sure as hell would not have called for further sanctions on them AFTER Irans foreign ministry spokesman warned them it would close the door to deplomacy if we called on anymore new sanctions on them.

so much for trump seeking world peace.


----------



## Street Juice (Jun 27, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Are you Jewish?


----------



## Street Juice (Jun 27, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Don't hold your breath.......when one group of terrorists moves on...another moves in.


This is called "Israel always needs an enemy"


----------



## Linkiloo (Jun 27, 2019)

So the mullah mocks peple with disabilities and thinks that's a funny put down. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


No.

Are you Muslim?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Don't hold your breath.......when one group of terrorists moves on...another moves in.
> ...


Most of Israel's enemies tend to be dishonest. 
They remind me of Democrats. You can't trust them and their hatred for you is irrational.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> 
> Trump has made it, Iran has ended diplomacy between the two countries. The Orange Madman again puts the whole world at risk.


Trump really did that? sanctions and a request for talks? I don't think there's any coming back from that..this is worse than the time carter attacked Iran and then changed his mind.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 27, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "Rouhani said: "You sanction the foreign minister simultaneously with a request for talks?""
> ...


It is all because the US is not in a position to defeat Iran. Do Americans really think that for example Iraq is willing to support the US after Iran did so much to help them getting rid of ISIS? Trump could bomb a little but this would not mean Iran´s defeat but only a further proof of the US being aggressive pointlessly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 27, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Don't hold your breath.......when one group of terrorists moves on...another moves in.
> ...



not hard to find one since they are always trying to start wars,latest with Iran. Trump being the zionist he is,its just a matter of time before he does thier bidding for them.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> It is all because the US is not in a position to defeat Iran. Do Americans really think that for example Iraq is willing to support the US after Iran did so much to help them getting rid of ISIS? Trump could bomb a little but this would not mean Iran´s defeat but only a further proof of the US being aggressive pointlessly.


I'm not sure what the international symbol for sarcasm is but if I did it would be attached to my post...I was sort of mocking the post I was replying to.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 27, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > It is all because the US is not in a position to defeat Iran. Do Americans really think that for example Iraq is willing to support the US after Iran did so much to help them getting rid of ISIS? Trump could bomb a little but this would not mean Iran´s defeat but only a further proof of the US being aggressive pointlessly.
> ...


Dunno what you have read between my lines.


----------



## Street Juice (Jun 27, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I'm not sure Trump is really a Zionist.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 2, 2019)

Iran threatens to destroy Israel if the US attack Iran.


----------

